# Broken Ghost Girl!



## Guest (Dec 8, 2013)

Help my ghost girl is broken! her arms don't sway back and forth! Please help


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

i heard to pat her back


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

gemmyhalloweenlover said:


> i heard to pat her back


He is trying to get her to work, not burp


----------



## gemmyhalloweenlover (Jul 15, 2012)

Garthgoyle said:


> He is trying to get her to work, not burp


well i heard some one did that to their ghost girl when her arms didn't wave


----------

